# Eleaf iPower 80W



## Nailedit77 (1/7/16)

Size: 49.5mm x 23.5mm x 83.5mm;
510 threading connection;
Output mode: VW/Bypass/Smart/TC(Ni,Ti,SS,TCR-M1,M2,M3) mode;
Output wattage: 1~80W;
Resistance range: 0.05~1.5 ohm (TC modes), 0.1~3.5 ohm (VW/Bypass/Smart mode);
Temperature range: 100~315'C/200~600'F (TC modes)

*Long Sustainable Battery Life:*
The iPower comes in a compact design with an ultra-large battery capacity of 5000mAh.
*The Latest Firmware:*
It applies the latest firmware which features new VW interface, Smart mode and custom logo.
*Various Modes with 80W Output:*
The iPower allows an intelligent but yet satisfying draw with 80W maximum output and provides you with different vaping experiences with switchable VW/Bypass/Smart/TC(Ni,Ti,SS,TCR) modes.
*Dual Circuit Protection:*
The circuit protection system has both software and hardware battery protections of over-charging, over-current and over-discharging. 
*Functions of Micro USB Port:*
Charging: the iPower can be charged through USB port at the bottom of the device via 1A wall adapter or a computer.
*Firmware upgrading: *
The firmware can be upgraded by connecting the device with a computer through the USB port via a micro USB cable.
*Newly Added Reset Function:*
The iPower can be reset by keeping holding the up button and reset button simultaneously in case it could not be powered on after upgraded.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (1/7/16)

Very nice looking device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/7/16)

Have to have this.... that brown is soooo nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baker (1/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Have to have this.... that brown is soooo nice



With the coffee Crown 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (1/7/16)

The 5000mAh is going to be nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/16)

@BumbleBee - do you think this might just displace the mighty istick50?


----------



## Gizmo (2/7/16)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - do you think this might just displace the mighty istick50?



I think so and it's also nice that Eleaf is releasing a new mod with a built in battery we all know will be quality

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jprossouw (2/7/16)

Will definitely get myself one of these


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/7/16)

Also coming from eleaf im sure we can expect suberb quality like the pico at a nice price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/16)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - do you think this might just displace the mighty istick50?


The thought didn't even cross my mind, my iStick 50W has just been rocking on without any hiccups so replacing it hasn't occurred to me until you said it and reignited the CUD that I had under control. Thanks for that 

I haven't compared the dimensions yet but if they're similar then this one will definitely fit the slot that the IS50W has created.

I'll take a brushed silver one 

...and maybe a black one and a white one too 

Hmmm... The brown one looks good too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The thought didn't even cross my mind, my iStick 50W has just been rocking on without any hiccups so replacing it hasn't occurred to me until you said it and reignited the CUD that I had under control. Thanks for that
> 
> I haven't compared the dimensions yet but if they're similar then this one will definitely fit the slot that the IS50W has created.
> 
> ...



Here we go @BumbleBee !

Big boots to fill when trying to replace the iStick50 

Mine is also rocking along happily - and has been doing so without a single flaw for quite some time. Agreed with you on the dimensions. The iStick50 has the perfect hand hold dimensions for me. And with the sleeve it just goes anywhere and is so easy to grip and hold. 

It's quite funny how attached one gets to a piece of metal with some electronics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

